# Not a good day...



## PiP (Nov 28, 2015)

Today my husband was taken ill while we were out shopping. Despite me protesting he was not well enough to drive he drove home even though he felt shaky and faint. Please remind me: why are you guys so stubborn? Moving swiftly on...

On the way home a black cat run across the road in front of us. Strange, because we were on a deserted country lane without any houses for several kilometers. Nah, I'm not superstitious - are you?

When we arrived home, rather than let him drive the car on to our awkward drive I insisted I would park the car. He opened the gates and I drove onto the drive half demolishing the gate post while scraping and gauging the side of the car AND *also* wrecking the back wheel. Needless to say, despite feeling like death warmed up, he ROARED at me that it was going to cost thousands... bloody thousands of euros to repair! He then went to bed and sulked for the rest of the afternoon.

The crazy thing is, is that I've been driving for thirty years, never had an accident and *never* so much acquired the tiniest scratch on any of our cars. We buy a new car and I've wrecked it. I'm gutted. Was the black cat a sign I should not have ignored?

Looks like the only holiday we will be having next year is 'Backyard by Sea'


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2015)

That was a stinker PiP....hope your other halves OK
..


----------



## Ariel (Nov 28, 2015)

PiP, it happens to the best of us.  He'll forgive you.  ((hugs))


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Nov 28, 2015)

I do hope things are better for you and your husband this evening, Pips. :smile2:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 28, 2015)

Things will get better, don't worry!


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2015)

{{{Group Hug}}}


----------



## Sam (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles, Carole. Hoping things are better today. 

I have never understand people's obsession with vehicles. When I was plumbing, my boss and I were driving to a job a hundred miles from home. I was making conversation, as you're supposed to do on long journeys, and during the chat he turned to make a point, taking his eye off the road for a split second, and drove into a telephone pole. He got out, inspected the damage, and proceeded to launch into a fit of expletives at me for distracting him. We hit the pole at about fifty mph and all he cared about was his stupid van. I told him if he didn't get out of my face, there'd be two wrecks in the middle of the road. 

It's a piece of metal. It's not more important than health or well-being, but some people treat their vehicles better than their own families. It pisses me off.


----------



## Sonata (Nov 28, 2015)

I do hope that your husband is feeling better by now.  

As for the car - it is only a box on four wheels that takes you from place to place when asked - a husband is worth far more than that.

(((hugs)))


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, Sam. I did get my own back and remind him that *he* was the one who backed into the only telegraph pole in an empty car park. Fortunately not the same car... I'm now going to buy my own bloody car... stuff it LOL


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2015)

You were upset... not in your right state of mind. That's why something happened that never happens. You were discombobulated. He might not get it. I've done it. Anyway, it's done.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 28, 2015)

You only wrecked one car in 30 years... That makes you a gem in my book, Linda has wrecked a couple and ruined one engine with a lack of oil... something about how even though the low oil pressure light was on she figured she could make it home.  

I am in no position to throw stones just to be fair, I have destroyed thousands of dollars in race bikes in last 30 years having been in more than 40 some wrecks at the track... I reminded of this whenever I tell her how much something costs. 


Carole it's just a car, they make them  everyday.  Linda had wrecked my first car before we were even married... Your husband is a lucky guy.


----------



## J Anfinson (Nov 28, 2015)

At least you're okay. I've tore up a lot of cars, sometimes even while I was fixing them.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 28, 2015)

You were too worried and distracted by hubby's illness. Says a lot about how much you care about him, in my book. You are obviously a caring person and he'll just have to get over it. It's just a hunk of metal. *Big Hug*


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2015)

Gumby said:


> You were too worried and distracted by hubby's illness.


 I think he's now worried in case I have to drive him to hospital...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2015)

Perhaps a little sign posted might assure him: "Once fastened, please do not remove your safety belt. At all times, please remain seated, keeping your hands and arms inside the vehicle until it has come to complete stop. Once the ride has stopped please allow the attendant to assist you in exiting." That, and making appropriate squeal and crash noises every so often.


----------



## PiP (Nov 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Perhaps a little sign posted might assure him: "Once fastened, please do not remove your safety belt. Please remain seated, keeping your hands and arms inside the vehicle at all times. Once the ride has stopped please allow the attendant to assist you in exiting." That, and making appropriate squeal and crash noises every so often.



Can I add: Please remain silent! Because I know he's going to nag and make me a nervous wreck (no pun intended)


----------



## LeeC (Nov 28, 2015)

Life's got a way of spicing things up and I hope all's well in the end. 


Some years back we were supposed to attend a nephew's wedding down in Massachusetts. On the day a blizzard hit and I told the wife I wasn't chancing a drive down. She's a strong minded woman though and set out on her own, only to slide off into a median guard rail before she got forty miles. 


I set out quickly in the truck when I got her call, catching up with her at the body shop where the car was towed. As I told her, and felt, the only thing that was important was that she was alright. It's not the material things people dote on, but the relationships nurtured that are meaningful on life's path. 


Best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 29, 2015)

Oh, poor Pip! But it's just a car, like everyone has said. There are probably thousands of cars like yours on the road, but they're made by people. God made only one of you, and you are a heck of a lot more precious than any car.

Besides, we're lucky to have you here, and your hubby and family are even luckier than we are to have you. 

And we've had a few "Backyard Vacations." They aren't so bad, either. I'm grateful you weren't hurt, honey.


----------



## PiP (Nov 29, 2015)

LeeC said:


> . As I told her, and felt, the only thing that was important was that she was alright. It's not the material things people dote on, but the relationships nurtured that are meaningful on life's path.
> .


Can I marry you, Lee? Can you cope with tow headstrong women?



Hairball said:


> God made only one of you, and...



Yesterday, my husband was thnking God he HAD only made one of me...

HE's a lot more philosophical this morning.


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 29, 2015)

PiP said:


> I think he's now worried in case I have to drive him to hospital...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I282Km0-VQ


----------



## patskywriter (Nov 29, 2015)

Phil Istine said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I282Km0-VQ



NOT a viable solution—but a fun one, nevertheless.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 29, 2015)

This is the way a lot of my friends and neighbors get around 




The best part is that when something goes wrong you can blame it on the horse.


----------



## alanmt (Nov 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear that PiP!

Don't you have insurance on your vehicle? Here in the US we have comprehensive coverage which is designed to cover just this sort of thing, regardless of fault.


----------



## PiP (Nov 29, 2015)

alanmt said:


> Don't you have insurance on your vehicle? Here in the US we have comprehensive coverage which is designed to cover just this sort of thing, regardless of fault.



We do, but the premium will go through the roof and we will lose our no claims bonus  We are off to the garage tomorrow to get a quote for the respray.


----------



## Mistique (Nov 29, 2015)

As others have saif its just a car and your hubby will get over it


----------



## dale (Nov 29, 2015)

PiP said:


> We do, but the premium will go through the roof and we will lose our no claims bonus  We are off to the garage tomorrow to get a quote for the respray.



lol. i had my 1st wreck at age 41. i blew thru a stop-light in downtown indy because the ex was harping on me about demanding
we get a dog. and it was 10 in the morning and i was sober. and i really can't drive well when sober. but i blew this stop-light and hit
a black woman in a mercedes SUV. so i don't floor it and take off. i get out of the car and be real polite and nice to the black chick
i just hit. but this fucking bolshevik white guy comes running up off the sidewalk and says..."i seen that...i seen that....oh....you are
totally to fault...i seen that..." and this dude made me so mad, i damn near beat his ass. but my wife stepped out and said..."dale...stop."
cuz we had the baby in the car and everything. but i guess my point is...shit happens. if you drive a car? you're probably gonna get
in some kind of wreck before you die. no matter how careful you are.


----------



## PiP (Nov 30, 2015)

That's true, dale. But hey, the Boss is now repentant and at least no one else was involved. As for the insurance...ho hum, we will see. I've been lucky so far especially living in Portugal where most of the drivers here have a death wish as they overtake on a blind bend and the brow of a hill. We always expected our first paint job to happen down the beach as parking there is real crazy with camper vans and surfers... Strange we'd resigned ourselves to that...

Hey, onwards...


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 30, 2015)

It's often possible to pay a bit extra and protect the no claims bonus for a single claim.  Maybe a bit late this time, but one for the future?
N.B.  I don't get this but, although the bonus can be protected, you can still end up with a higher premium the following year - just not as much higher as it would have been.


----------



## Schrody (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm sorry PiP, but I'm glad you're both okay!


----------

